# Willowhaunt's City of the Spider Queen [FULL]



## Willowhaunt (Apr 21, 2005)

Willowhaunt’s City of the Spider Queen:

This is how it looks so far...

Isida Kep’Tukari - Divine Techsmith
Ankh-Morpok Guard - Sorcerer?
ValenarJaelrida - Caster/Thug Hybrid
Ferrix- Elf ranger using Races of the Wild substitution levels
Jdvn1 - Wizard?
Deadestdai - Bardy the gnome

Welcome! You're in, just go ahead and send me character sheets as soon as you have completed them, so we can get started as soon as possible. After reading all the way through the adventure, I'd have to agree with all who have said that this will be a long haul...it's looking like it, as would be expected from an adventure meant to take PCs from 10th to 18th level. 


Original Post:
Greetings, I just picked up a copy of the Forgotten Realms adventure, “City of the Spider Queen,” and I’m itching to give it a try. (Don’t worry, I’ve already read through it, I’m not gonna be running it blind!). I’m willing to run up to six 10th level characters through the adventure. It’s a bit hack n’s slashy, from what I’ve seen so far, though there are several encounters throughout that can be talked out of, with the middle section of the adventure having many encounters that can and should be solved by diplomatic means, and I’ll be tweaking the advneture slightly if I feel it has too much hack, so don’t leave the Bard at home! 

The adventure itself deals with a group of adventurers (yes, that’s you) investigating a series of Drow raids on the town of Daggerdale. What you find shall lead you on an extended trip into the Underdark as you slowly uncover a much more sinister threat to much more than just one town. Expect to progress as high as 18th level before the quest is completed. (…and this may be projecting too far into the future, but if everyone wants to continue playing after the City of the Spider Queen is defeated, I’m all for that, too. It‘ll be the first time I would be running epic level, so it‘ll be a new challenge for me, too)

As far as character creation goes, I’ll allow any character created from the PHB, The Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting, The Dungeon Master’s Guide (Leadership is allowed, but only Cohorts- you don‘t want to bring your first level followers into the Underdark if you care at all about their lives!), Races of Faerun, and the Player’s Guide to Faerun without any special restrictions. I’m willing to allow most of the other FR books as long as you have a decent explanation in your character’s background. As far as the non-FR option books, such as the “Complete…” class books, the “Races of…” books, Exalted Deeds, etc., I’m willing to allow one WOTC-made option book per character, as long as you heavily justify  in your character’s background and personality each option you choose from the option book. My theory of these “extra” abilities is that the reason thses abilities are appearing in a complete book instead of the PHB or the Dungeon Master’s Guide is that they’re rare and exclusive enough to be a big deal, merely having access to one of these powers should define your character’s life and personality, as you probably had to go to great effort to seek out a teacher and go through intense training to gain any of those abilities. Try to keep your use of option books consistsent to the campaign and your background as well- A Red Wizard, a Spellguard from Silverymoon, or an Elf from Everaska would have much more of a chance of learning a power from the Complete Arcane than a Dwarf or Halfling would (but a Dwarf, coming from a militaristic and tradition-bound culture, would certainly know something from the Complete Warrior or the Complete Divine). I’m not trying to enforce to the letter the D&D racial stereotypes, but keep in mind that most stereotypes, however horrible, do have at least a slight basis in reality- most Dwarves are soldierly, and thus, while an individual Dwarf might have scholarly inclinations, it’s going to be even tougher than normal for that Dwarf to leave his homelabnd and gain magical training from the best of the best.

I’m not trying to limit anybody, though, I’ll read any ideas or suggestions you have, and chances are I’ll approve them. Think of the guidelines above as more of a request than a hard rule- a well written and original character description will probably get me to accept anything short of a 20th level in every class demi-god.

As for the rules that will stay where they are set, characters can be built with the standard point buy system, using 30 points. You can play any race that appears in the Forgotten Realms, as long as it’s level adjustment is +3 or less. I’ll also allow members of monster classes from Savage Species (but that will count as your one option book). One prestige class per character. To have membership in the exclusive organization that gives you training in a prestige class is pretty special. It’s tough to join two organizations of the caliber of the Harpers or the Red Wizards. Each character can buy up to 49,000 gp of supplies, gear, and magic items. Any money that hasn’t been spent can be converted into coins or gems. I’d go with the gems if I were you, as I’ll be enforcing the encumberance rules, and encumberance aside, it’s still probably not a good idea to walk around with a sack filled with a couple thousand platinum coins. That attracts some very larcenous “flies.” For fairness’ sake, and so that I don’t need to get into an argument about what your character “would’ve brought” please just list everything you’re taking on the mission in your inventory. Anything that’s not labeled as being somewhere else will be assumed to be in your backpack.

…and you can play any nonevil alignment.

One last thing: If you plan on commiting to this game, plan on committing to posting at least once per day (though you need not post more than that if you aren’t able to). This is a really long and epic adventure, and if we want to finish it while we’re all still interested in it, we’ve got to keep the pace up. I don’t mind if you miss a day once in a while- everybody has those days, when the computer unexpectedly dies, or your ISP decides to lose your credit card number and locks you out, etc. Just don’t get in a habit of missing days, and we’ll be in the green.

I think that covers everything. If you’re still reading after all of that (I’m sure I lost a few people after all of that rambling), make a character and join us in our quest to do battle with the City of the Spider Queen! This should be a really exciting adventure that has a pretty big scope. Come out of the Underdark alive and you’ll be among the Forgotten Realms’ greatest heroes. Hope to see you there!

-Willowhaunt


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 21, 2005)

Most excellent!  And there's one Faerunian PrC I would adore to try out; the Techsmith from Faiths and Pantheons.  Would that be cool?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 21, 2005)

Well, I've tried playing in multiple CotSQ games and they never make it past the first couple of combats...so, if you'll have me, I'd love to join in.

Probably play a Water Genasi Sorcerer(despite the +1 LA and -2 Cha...) if that wouldn't be too much of a problem. I just really, really want to get at least somewhere in a CotSQ game, for once.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Apr 21, 2005)

I've read the War of the SPider Queen novels, and I've wanted to try playing this module, but I couldn't ever find anyone to run it.  There arn't any spoilers (really) from the novels (I've been told) and I am excellent at seperating CHaracter knowledge from me knowledge...I hope that isn't a problem.

There are so many interesting FR options, picking could be tough.  Isida, you planning on playing a Divine Techsmith or a Arcane Techsmith?  If Arcane, I'd love to play some kind of cleric (I really like the Gods of FR), if Divine, I think I'd like a thug of some description.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 21, 2005)

I wanted to do the clerical version of the Techsmith.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 21, 2005)

This looks fun, never played through City of the Spider Queen so it sounds definately interesting.  I'll poke around my books for some ideas.  I'm thinking perhaps a straight elf ranger using the Elf Substitution levels from Races of the Wild.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 21, 2005)

Sounds like fun!  The only FR book I have is FRCS -- do I need any more?  Looks like Arcane caster spot is taken, so I'm looking at a Fighter.


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 21, 2005)

I'd like in too! 

I've got a few idea's for char type, hope I'm in early enough? Otherwise, please put me down as an alt?


----------



## Mithran (Apr 21, 2005)

I was offering to join in but as I have just noticed that you have six (I miscounted the first time) you don't need any more players.


----------



## Willowhaunt (Apr 21, 2005)

Isida Kep’Tukari
Ankh-Morpok Guard
ValenarJaelrida
Ferrix
Jdvn1
Deadestdai

Welcome!

Please send completed character sheets to elvishscout@aol.com as soon as you are prepared.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 21, 2005)

Willowhaunt said:
			
		

> City of the Spider Queen:




Ahh the words that bring so many fond memories…  but wow! What a meat grinder! 

I wish everyone the best of luck and this game and really want to hit on what Willowhaunt said...  One of the longest games on this forum featured this game and we still hadn't come close to finishing it after a year or so.  It can be done though!  Just make sure you do those daily posts.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 21, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Well, I've tried playing in multiple CotSQ games and they never make it past the first couple of combats...so, if you'll have me, I'd love to join in.




Hey Ankh!

Ditto on what he said. I'd like to play if there's room!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey, SS. 

My character will mostly depend on what everyone else plays. I'm leaning more and more towards Water Genasi Sorcerer, but the exact build and concept will depend on whether or not he's/she's the only Arcane Caster.

If he/she IS the only one, I'll play it more as a general caster type, but if there's another, I'd like to go the Elemental Savant(from Complete Arcane, as my one "Complete..." item)  and focus on Cold. Of course, the build could also use a few non-Core spells, but PGtF should help out. Just hope that Energy Substitution is in there...


----------



## Willowhaunt (Apr 21, 2005)

Mithran and Silentspace, you guys are first on the list, if any room frees up...


----------



## LogicsFate (Apr 21, 2005)

Though I seriously hope that it never gets to me, please sign me up as another alternate, sounds like a great time


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Apr 21, 2005)

If Willhaunt okays my history/character, I may be looking at some sort of caster/thug hybrid.  Six person parties are good to hybrids!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 21, 2005)

Willowhaunt said:
			
		

> Try to keep your use of option books consistsent to the campaign and your background as well- A Red Wizard, a Spellguard from Silverymoon, or an Elf from Everaska



Just noticed this.  I've never played FR(weird, huh?).  I'll attempt to make everything consistent with FR, but I'm afraid the connections might be a little loose due to lack of knowledge.  We'll see when I finish hacking out my character, though.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 21, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Hey, SS.
> 
> My character will mostly depend on what everyone else plays. I'm leaning more and more towards Water Genasi Sorcerer, but the exact build and concept will depend on whether or not he's/she's the only Arcane Caster.



I get the impression you want to play a Sor?

See, I've been wanting to play a Wiz for a long time because I've never tried one before.  I'm usually Fighter-type or Divine-caster type.  I worry that my very first Wizard will be subpar (and core only spells may work out in my disfavor), and I'll die.  I don't know how this mod runs and I have no clue what to expect.

So, like, I'd normally go over to play a Fighter, because I know I can make at least decent Fighters.  If you want another Arcane caster in the party, make your Sor and I'll learn Wizard in this module.  Otherwise, I might just pansy out and play a Fighter.

(Coincidentally, I was drawing up ideas for a Wiz earlier today)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 21, 2005)

That could work, Jdvn1.  I, personally, can't stand the Wizard class. Sorcerer is more my thing, and the LA +1 will put me even more behind than just going Sorcerer, so a Wizard would probably do the part good.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 21, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> That could work, Jdvn1.  I, personally, can't stand the Wizard class. Sorcerer is more my thing, and the LA +1 will put me even more behind than just going Sorcerer, so a Wizard would probably do the part good.



Sigh, I'm going to die.    That's okay, though.

I have a friend telling me to go Incantatrix and I'm all like, "... But... what... huh?"  Apparently it'll come in handy for you too, if I take it.


----------



## James Heard (Apr 21, 2005)

Might I also have the honor of presenting an alternate? No clue what I'd play, just haven't gamed in the FR for several years now - and never anywhere near the Dales actually. Someone Sembian maybe?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 21, 2005)

Willowhaunt - How are we doing hit points past first level?  And do we have any extra XP to play with if we want to craft items?


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 21, 2005)

OKay - haven't gotten a definate class yet, but I'm thinking some sort of bardy-based gnome.....


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 21, 2005)

Cool, he can be friends with my techsmith "How does this thing work?  Lemme pull this lever," gnome.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 21, 2005)

Willowhaunt said:
			
		

> Mithran and Silentspace, you guys are first on the list, if any room frees up...




k cool


----------



## Mithran (Apr 21, 2005)

Indeed hurray for being an alternate I guess.


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 21, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Cool, he can be friends with my techsmith "How does this thing work?  Lemme pull this lever," gnome.




Ooo... Two gnomes in one group at enworld!?! Unheard of! 

I love it!


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 21, 2005)

Two gnomes? Dear me!

I always do this:
Isida Kep’Tukari - Divine Techsmith
Ankh-Morpok Guard - Sorcerer?
ValenarJaelrida - Caster/Thug Hybrid
Ferrix
Jdvn1 - Wizard?
Deadestdai - Bardy the gnome

Looks like we might really need a more straight up fighter than I had planned for with my ranger.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 21, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Two gnomes? Dear me!
> 
> I always do this:
> Isida Kep’Tukari - Divine Techsmith
> ...



What did you plan with your ranger?  Maybe you and the Thug hybrid could handle the fighting stuff?  I'm not sure what the Techsmith is.


----------



## Willowhaunt (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm a bit of a stickler for game balance, (and I'm trying to save us all some die-rolling) so I'm going to ask that we do the average HP per hit die thing for the first ten levels. Once we start playing, we can roll, or keep doing the average HP thing- it'll be up to you.

I'll be back with a figure on item-crafting XP in a little while. I'm gonna do a bit of research first, but don't worry, I'll try to give you enough of an XP buffer so you can craft some items if you want to (or cast spells with an XP component, if that's more of your kind of thing.)


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 21, 2005)

Had been planning an elven ranger using the substitution levels from Races of the Wild, but we'd definately have to concentrate on hit and run type tactics cause he wouldn't be able to take a lot of hits.  Those substitution levels would give him three levels with a d6 HD, plus having a Con penalty never helped.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 21, 2005)

Are those substitution levels geared more toward TWF, archery, or what?  Or neither?  Were you not planning on being a front-line man?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 21, 2005)

Alright, I'm definitely going to go Water Genasi Sorcerer/Elemental Savant(water/cold).

Only thing is that it requires Energy Sub(cold), which I don't believe is in any of the automatically avaliable things. I know its in Magic of Faerun, but I don't believe its in PGtF, etc...so would I be allowed to take that so I can qualify for the Elemental Savant PrC?

Ah, and since we've got two Arcane Casters, and a Divine/Techsmith, a Cleric type for the Caster/Thug could make a very good thug...just a suggestion, though.


----------



## Willowhaunt (Apr 21, 2005)

I apologize for being unclear, I should have pointed this out- My intent was that all FR books would be considered "core" for this game and would not count towards the one option book limit. The only things that there is a limit on are the supplements from the generic D&D line- such books as the Complete and Races series, Savage Species, The Book of Exalted Deeds, etc...and of course, non-FR campaign setting material is not allowed (unless you make an *exceptional* case for a certain book having material that could be generic- I'd consider something like the Noble class, 'cause anyplace could have nobles, but Warforged or Magewrights are too far outside of the FR atmosphere...)


----------



## Willowhaunt (Apr 21, 2005)

One last thing- Faiths and Pantheons is the one 3e FR book I don't have access to, so Isida, plase just send me a short description of the class and it's abilities at some point. I'd just like to take a look so I know what I'll be dealing with, my FLGS has Faiths and Pantheons on backorder, it should be in by the end of next week, so until then I just need to know the concept of the class and the abilities you'll have at the beginning of the campaign.

By the way, I just wanted to thank everybody for the enthusiastic (and quick) response. This will be the first play-by-post game I've ever run, as well as the longest adventure I've ever taken a try at running, so I'm counting on a group of interested players to help me keep things fun. 

So far, what I've read about character concepts looks pretty good, there's nothing that I would change at this point, just remember that the storyline of this module assumes heroic or at least heroically mercenary characters, and you'll need a lot of teamwork to make it out of the Underdark alive. Looks like everyone's already ready to cooperate, very kewl, the more posts that I read from each one of you, the more enthusiastic I get about running this game. 

-Willowhaunt


----------



## Thanee (Apr 21, 2005)

Good luck to you!  We currently play the adventure-campaign in our P&P group and are about 30~40% through according to the DM. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 21, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Only thing is that it requires Energy Sub(cold), which I don't believe is in any of the automatically avaliable things. I know its in Magic of Faerun, but I don't believe its in PGtF, etc...so would I be allowed to take that so I can qualify for the Elemental Savant PrC?



Both are in the Complete Arcane, though.  Still under the one book limit.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 21, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Both are in the Complete Arcane, though.  Still under the one book limit.



 ...very true.

Alrighty, I'll be working on stats/background and such either today or tomorrow.


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 21, 2005)

Okay - am going to go with a Rock Gnomish Dragonsong Lyrist (Draconomicon) who hails from The Western Heartlands. 

(So it looks like Draconomicon will be my non-FR book.) 

Will have my char sheet soaring over to you asap!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 21, 2005)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Okay - am going to go with a Rock Gnomish Dragonsong Lyrist (Draconomicon) who hails from Thesk.
> 
> (So it looks like Draconomicon will be my non-FR book.)
> 
> Will have my char sheet soaring over to you asap!



*sigh*  Great book.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 22, 2005)

Willowhaunt, did you get my e-mail?


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 23, 2005)

I've changed my idea around only a little... instead of using the substitution levels from races of the wild, I'm going to go Ranger 5/Stalker of Kharash 5   I think.

Exalted Stalker of Evil on his way 

Or I might go a monk... hrmmm... I like that idea too... I'll make both and see which one I like more.


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 25, 2005)

Willowhaunt, my completed character should be waiting for your approval in your email inbox. Let me know what you think?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 25, 2005)

I think we broke Willowhaunt.  He/she hasn't posted since the 21st, though she/he was here yesterday...  Maybe we imploded his/her inbox?    Hope that isn't the case...  Come back Willowhaunt, we don't bite.  Much.  Seriously!


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 25, 2005)

I'll be putting the finishing touches on my monk pretty soon, I decided to go monk to give myself a challenge.

Shakti, The Child Saint, Damaran Monk of Sune


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 25, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I think we broke Willowhaunt.  He/she hasn't posted since the 21st, though she/he was here yesterday...  Maybe we imploded his/her inbox?    Hope that isn't the case...  Come back Willowhaunt, we don't bite.  Much.  Seriously!




Maybe he/she is just waiting for all char sheets to be in before letting us know what's happening next? *hopes so*


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 25, 2005)

I always end up writing such long histories, I really hope Willowhaunt accepts my character once I finish it.


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 25, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I always end up writing such long histories, I really hope Willowhaunt accepts my character once I finish it.




Yeah, I really went to town with the length of mine too, totally by accident. Hope our intrepid GM isn't intimidated by these?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 25, 2005)

Phew.  Finally finished and sent my Wizard.  I'm so not used to making Wizards.  

Ankh, should we have collaborated on spells and such?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Phew.  Finally finished and sent my Wizard.  I'm so not used to making Wizards.
> 
> Ankh, should we have collaborated on spells and such?



 I used a lot of spells from PGtF and a few from Complete Arcane. Really went all out with the Elemental Savant route for the Sorcerer. He's definitely more of a blaster type than anything.

I haven't finished background yet due to a monstrous headache today, but I should get it finished either tonight or tomorrow...as for collaborating on spells, it might be a good idea to at least see where the holes in the spells are at.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 25, 2005)

Gotcha.  I don't have PGtF, but I did get a few spells from the Complete Arcane.  What flavor Elemental Savant are you?  (I can metamagic your spells to be a different energy, so you're not screwed if something's immune to you... unless you're earth).

These are the spells in my book currently (and I have some scrolls of spells I don't have):
[sblock]0 - All
1 - Grease, Identify, _Lesser Orb of Acid, Lesser Orb of Sound_,
Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Protection from Evil, Ray of Enfeeblement,
Shield, Silent Image, Comprehend Languages
2 - Bull's Strength, False Life, Fox's Cunning, Knock, Mirror Image,
Scorching Ray, See Invisibility
3 - Dispel Magic, Fireball, _Greater Mage Armor_, Haste, Slow, Tongues
4 - _Assay Resistance_, Dimension Door, Enervation, Evard's Black
Tentacles, Greater Invisibility, _Orb of Acid, Orb of Force, Orb of
Sound, Unluck_
5 - Baleful Polymorph, Cloudkill, Cone of Cold, _Mass Fly_, Teleport

Italicized spells are from Complete Arcane[/sblock]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 25, 2005)

How would you be able to metamagic MY spells? And, technically, every single spell cast by my Sorcerer with and Elemental energy damage will be automatically converted to Cold damage. Water Savant, if you didn't figure from that.  i.e. Fireball does Cold damage, more like a Coldball.

[sblock]0-level: Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Electric Jolt, 
Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Ray of Frost, Read Magic

1-level: Charm Person, Ice Dagger, Lesser Orb of Cold, 
Magic Missile, Obscuring Mist

2-level: Blur, Fireburst, Glitterdust, 
Snilloc's Snowball Swarm

3-level: Fireball, Greater Magic Armor, Hold Person, Slow

4-level: Confusion, Ice Storm[/sblock]

Not much overlap at all, really.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 26, 2005)

I think we got some good lists there.

I can metamagic anyone's spells.  All it takes is a Spellcraft check.  Have you seen the Incantatatrix PrC?  And I think I may be able to change it to Acid because I'm metamagicing the spell, not you.  I get the impression that I alter it as it's coming out.  I can easily make your Obscuring Mist last twice as long, for example.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 26, 2005)

Ahh, didn't know you were going Incantrix. Mmmm...that makes it all even better.

Thankfully, you've got Dispel Magic. I was worried about not taking it...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Yep, got Dispel Magic.  Sadly, I just don't have a lot of slots...


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 26, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yep, got Dispel Magic.  Sadly, I just don't have a lot of slots...




You know, I almost took that one myself.... But G’elsewhere Chant got my attention first. 

*Willowhaunt*? Has real life intruded upon your availability to run this game? If so, then please let us know? You _had_ mentioned something about being eager to start, though we have heard hide nor hair from you since the 21st? I ask only because we (those that have been accepted to join this adventure) have become quite excited about starting, yet you have been silent to our calls? If things are keeping you back, let us know old boy/girl/anythinginbetween?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 26, 2005)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> You know, I almost took that one myself.... But G’elsewhere Chant got my attention first.



Not sure what that is...?



			
				deadestdai said:
			
		

> *Willowhaunt*? Has real life intruded upon your availability to run this game? If so, then please let us know? You _had_ mentioned something about being eager to start, though we have heard hide nor hair from you since the 21st? I ask only because we (those that have been accepted to join this adventure) have become quite excited about starting, yet you have been silent to our calls? If things are keeping you back, let us know old boy/girl/anythinginbetween?



Technically, he edited his first post on the 22nd, although it was early in the morning.


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 27, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Not sure what that is...?



A spell that I no longer have the book to.... *grumbles* I'll take Displacement instead. Meh.



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Technically, he edited his first post on the 22nd, although it was early in the morning.




Aye, that's true.


----------



## Willowhaunt (Apr 27, 2005)

Sorry about dropping off the face of the earth, just had a full weekend and didn't get much of a chance to do anything related to the game. I'm out from under the pile of schoolwork now, and I'll be ready to start the game before Friday, if all goes well. Sounds like everyone is ready (I've skimmed all the character sheets and will read over them in detail as soon as I'm done with this post) and I just wanted to do a little bit of research before I made another post. I'm going to give to all starting characters 5000 extra experience points above what is needed for 10th level. This way, any item crafters or characters with XP-costing spells can make use of those capabilities. You can use as much of that 5000 as you want to craft items before the start of the game.

Don't worry, you didn't break me! (though "real" life almost did) Just let me know, through this post or e-mail, if there's anything else you need to know, or any character creation "priors and particulars" I forgot to list.

Don't worry, we'll start soon, and I will be able to keep up with my own "one-post-a-day" rule.

(  :

-Willowhaunt


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 27, 2005)

I'll be sending my character in shortly by e-mail, need to finish her background.  At a crux at figuring out what her saintly sacrifice was.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Glad to hear you're okay, at least.







			
				Willowhaunt said:
			
		

> Don't worry, we'll start soon, and I will be able to keep up with my own "one-post-a-day" rule.



Woo!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 27, 2005)

Yeah, I've got to get mine sent to you, Willowhaunt...couple last things to work out in the background and I'll have it sent.


----------



## Willowhaunt (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm looking over everyone's character sheets and everything seems good so far. Anybody who wants to create items with that 5000xp, go ahead and do so and send me a revision. As soon as I have finalized character sheets from everybody in my inbox, I'll go ahead and start the game...thanks for the patience, I know you've waited long enough as it is, so we'll get started as soon as possible.

By the way, in the interest of fairness, any of that 5000 xp buffer that isn't used is added on to your normal xp total, so the non-crafters don't lose out on that deal. Crafters, too- if you don't spend all of your xp, you can keep what you don't use as normal xp. Howver, if you do have item creation feats, I suggest you go ahead and use them now, as once you get into the adventure, you'll have very few opportunities to get access to a magical lab sufficient for item crafting. On that note, I'd suggest stocking up on any consumable items you need to use- ammo for ranged weapons, potions, food/water, etc. There is a town nearby at the beginning of the adventure, but it will be increasingly difficult to access it. 

I'll be back later this evening with more info, and then hopefully, we can get started soon.

-Willowhaunt


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 27, 2005)

It's a darn good thing you guys have a cleric of Gond along.  _Create food and water_ and _minor creation_.  Rope, arrows, whatever you need!  They may not be as good as genuine arrows, but beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 27, 2005)

Isida, anyone else, I'm trying to work out the crux for Shakti's background, her transition into sainthood.  I've put up a thread on the Wizards character development board here.  Any help from other players would be great.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 27, 2005)

What if she had to give up physical beauty?  Though the world around her is beautiful, and she can bring beauty to others, she was horribly scarred protecting something/someone beautiful.  It makes it harder for her to emulate her diety, but it allows the beauty of her spirit to shine more brightly.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 27, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> What if she had to give up physical beauty?  Though the world around her is beautiful, and she can bring beauty to others, she was horribly scarred protecting something/someone beautiful.  It makes it harder for her to emulate her diety, but it allows the beauty of her spirit to shine more brightly.




Good idea, had thought of it, just seemed like it was the too obvious answer.  Although she's not a supermodel currently, sounds like a good enough idea.

Now, the questions, what was she protecting?  How does a mother and child sound?  And from what?  Slavers?  A corrupt (perhaps fiend or yuan-ti) father?  Follower of Loviatar?  I'm not 100% on top of my FR knowledge so I don't have quick mental reference of general bad guys/organizations in the realms.  And how is she scarred?  Her face?  What about flipping it around so that it is her soul that is scarred (but would that make her no longer exalted)?

Perhaps she was tortured by a priest of loviatar who was seeking his child?  Ooo... what if it was her child, and that she had been tricked into lying with the priest, and perhaps she also has to give the child up to a monastery or to a celestial care-taker, or perhaps she has to confront the death of her child, although it wasn't her fault or anything she could prevent, the child died of natural causes but she blamed it on herself?

*ponders*


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 27, 2005)

Make it so she had to sacrifice her fashion sense. 

That would be terrible, I'm certain of it.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 27, 2005)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Make it so she had to sacrifice her fashion sense.
> 
> That would be terrible, I'm certain of it.




*rolls eyes*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 28, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Good idea, had thought of it, just seemed like it was the too obvious answer.  Although she's not a supermodel currently, sounds like a good enough idea.
> 
> Now, the questions, what was she protecting?  How does a mother and child sound?  And from what?  Slavers?  A corrupt (perhaps fiend or yuan-ti) father?  Follower of Loviatar?  I'm not 100% on top of my FR knowledge so I don't have quick mental reference of general bad guys/organizations in the realms.  And how is she scarred?  Her face?  What about flipping it around so that it is her soul that is scarred (but would that make her no longer exalted)?
> 
> ...



  Ok, how about this.  There was a fine and handsome priest of Loviatar, though she did not know his nature.  She lay with him, as she believed she loved him and he loved her.  She became pregnant with his child and joyfully told him the news.  The priest played along with her for several months, planning to sacrifice the child.  She discovered his nature and fled from him.  However, the priest came after her and discovered her hiding place.  He beat her most visciously, and the child died because of his cruelty.  The priest was found and punished.  However, she had to learn how to discern through lies to discover true love.


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 28, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ok, how about this.  There was a fine and handsome priest of Loviatar, though she did not know his nature.  She lay with him, as she believed she loved him and he loved her.  She became pregnant with his child and joyfully told him the news.  The priest played along with her for several months, planning to sacrifice the child.  She discovered his nature and fled from him.  However, the priest came after her and discovered her hiding place.  He beat her most visciously, and the child died because of his cruelty.  The priest was found and punished.  However, she had to learn how to discern through lies to discover true love.




All the while wearing pink stilleto's, a white snakeskin boob-tube, yellow tight trousers and sporting large bleach-blonde, back-combed hair. 

Penance! Penance I say!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey now, she's not white trash, she's just a very unfortunate girl seduced by a master of deception and heartbreak!


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 28, 2005)

O! I thought you said he had a mullet and smelt of dead bear?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 28, 2005)

Meh!  Twisting my perfectly innocent story into a sordid little tale that could be seen on COPS...


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 28, 2005)

**Comment deleted due to it's lack of comedic value.**


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Willowhaunt said:
			
		

> Don't worry, we'll start soon, and I will be able to keep up with my own "one-post-a-day" rule.
> 
> (  :
> 
> -Willowhaunt



Any news?  Are we just waiting on characters?  I'm excited!


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 2, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've got to get mine sent to you, Willowhaunt...couple last things to work out in the background and I'll have it sent.



By the way -- happy birthday!

Don't drink _too_ much!


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 7, 2005)

So, um, what's happening here?


----------



## deadestdai (May 8, 2005)

No idea. If this stays dead for another few days starting Monday, then I'm thinking Willowhaunt can't GM afterall duw to rl stuff.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 8, 2005)

Well, Willowhaunt was last seen yesterday.  Maybe we could get some info one way or another?


----------



## Willowhaunt (May 9, 2005)

Ankh, did you send me your character? It seems like every else is accounted for, but I may have made a mistake and passed over your e-mail by accident. Please let me know, and apologies if it is my mistake.


----------



## Willowhaunt (May 9, 2005)

Sorry about the second disappearance, everyone, but I am ready, with the adventure literally in hand as I type this. I'm just waiting for Ankh's character (unless I already have it and lost track of it, in which case, I apologize) and then we can get started. If I don't have a response from Ankh by tomorrow afternoon, we can get started and Ankh can be added to the party the moment I have the character sheet. 

Don't worry guys, we will get this adventure started despite my frequently flaking out. Thanks for sticking with this so long.

-Willowhaunt, your very grateful DM


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 9, 2005)

Willowhaunt said:
			
		

> Sorry about the second disappearance, everyone, but I am ready, with the adventure literally in hand as I type this. I'm just waiting for Ankh's character (unless I already have it and lost track of it, in which case, I apologize) and then we can get started. If I don't have a response from Ankh by tomorrow afternoon, we can get started and Ankh can be added to the party the moment I have the character sheet.
> 
> Don't worry guys, we will get this adventure started despite my frequently flaking out. Thanks for sticking with this so long.
> 
> -Willowhaunt, your very grateful DM



Wow, you're typing with one hand?  

I'm still looking forward to this thing.  Are we going to have a Rogue's Gallery?


----------



## Willowhaunt (May 9, 2005)

> Wow, you're typing with one hand?




Actually, the book was sitting in my lap as I typed, but I figured that was close enough. : P



> Are we going to have a Rogue's Gallery?




Yes, as long as somebody tells me what exactly to do as far as creating such a thread, as this is the first time I've run a play-by-post game.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 9, 2005)

Willowhaunt said:
			
		

> Actually, the book was sitting in my lap as I typed, but I figured that was close enough. : P
> 
> Yes, as long as somebody tells me what exactly to do as far as creating such a thread, as this is the first time I've run a play-by-post game.



All you have to do is start a thread in the Rogue's Gallery.  You probably want to title it something to the effect of "City of the Spider Queen characters" and then in the post something like, "This thread is for the characters in my game."

You can look at others if you want to see how others do it, but it's pretty straightforward.  Then either we post our characters there or you post our characters there.  I recommend the former, but whatever works.


----------



## deadestdai (May 9, 2005)

Cool. Sorry for being so blunt with the whole process Willowhaunt, I've just gotten too used to games syphoning off before they even start at Enworld. Glad we're to start soon!

I'd prefer to be able to post my own char sheet in the Rogue's Gallery. It's also pretty usual for the Gm to stick a link to the RG, IC and any other reference threads on the first post of his OOC(Also the original recruitment) thread so we always have an easy reference, should any of us foolishly lose our own. 

Just give the word cap'n - I think we are rearing to go.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 9, 2005)

Willowhaunt said:
			
		

> Ankh, did you send me your character? It seems like every else is accounted for, but I may have made a mistake and passed over your e-mail by accident. Please let me know, and apologies if it is my mistake.



 Hmmm...I did send it. I'll send it again, but its going to have to be later today.


----------



## Willowhaunt (May 10, 2005)

The Rogues' Gallery thread is up and running. I'll post links to the In-Game and Rogues' Gallery threads later this evening...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 10, 2005)

Willowhaunt said:
			
		

> The Rogues' Gallery thread is up and running. I'll post links to the In-Game and Rogues' Gallery threads later this evening...



 Since you're putting up a RG, would you rather me just go ahead and post my character there? Or would you like me to still e-mail it to you?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 10, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Since you're putting up a RG, would you rather me just go ahead and post my character there? Or would you like me to still e-mail it to you?





			
				Willowhaunt said:
			
		

> If you're having trouble getting e-mail through to me, post your completed character here anyway and I'll contact you through the City of the Spider Queen thread in "Talking the Talk" if I need to ask about anything.



I'd guess you can post it.


----------



## deadestdai (May 10, 2005)

Isada, I LOVE your char's name! Tinsnipper!? Lovely!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 10, 2005)

Tee hee, thanks deadestdai.  

You have a copper wyrmling cohort?  Awesome!  I could see the little guy curled up inside my Gondsman's belly some morning.  

"Where's Bilix?  For the love of love, I can't find him!"

*snore, rattle, rattle, snore!*

"Oh bloody hell he's in Aegis again..."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 10, 2005)

Sorry for the delay, character is now up! Not completely sure I got the hp right, but I think everything else is okay...


----------



## deadestdai (May 10, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Tee hee, thanks deadestdai.
> 
> You have a copper wyrmling cohort?  Awesome!  I could see the little guy curled up inside my Gondsman's belly some morning.
> 
> ...




I couldn't help myself. By accident I managed to flick to the relevent page in the Draconomicon and coincidentaly was wondering which feat to take as my final one..... And there you have it. It fit with the Dragonsong Lyrist idea I had in my head quite nicely really. 

Does Aegis have a personality?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 10, 2005)

Somewhat of one.  Most that of a dour bodyguard, with a little bit of Marvin from the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy thrown in.  Long-suffering, astoundingly patient, and always picking up Wimzig's stuff before it can explode.


----------



## Willowhaunt (May 10, 2005)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2237738#post2237738

Thanks for all the patience- it's about to pay off! As soon as you are ready, your character enters the room and hears the briefing listed in the first post. Let the game (finally) begin!


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 10, 2005)

Wow, I really like everyone's characters...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Wow, I really like everyone's characters...



 Yeah, this should be a fun group!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 11, 2005)

Sorry if I missed it, do we know each other beforehand?


----------



## Ferrix (May 11, 2005)

I'm going to finish my background real quick before I post in the IC thread.  I want to get her all sorted out so I can see how exactly I'll fill her role.  In the Character development thread I posted on the Wizard's boards Ashianyl gave an excellent idea for her sacrifice, check it out if you want, the link is a bit back.


----------



## Willowhaunt (May 11, 2005)

> Sorry if I missed it, do we know each other beforehand?




I was going to assume that all the characters were called individually to the manor, but I have nothing against some of the characters knowing each other beforehand. I'll leave that up to you: Choose whatever you think will enhance your character roleplay.

The only thing that I'm going to have assumed is that Randal Morn knows of you, even if he does not know you perosnally, and sent for each character specifically based on their individual reputations. It's obvious to everyone involved that he didn't pick just anyone, he knows at least the rumors about each character's skills and abilities, and expects them to be passable team players as well. Of course, everyone can confirm or defy those rumors about powers and teamwork however they want to...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 11, 2005)

Well, considering how much Cowan has travelled around, he could easily know a couple of the others...


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Is there anyone who doesn't want to have known everyone else?  If we did, I think that makes things a little easier?  Or, we can roleplay getting accustomed to each other's characters because we'll have to do that anyway...


----------



## Ferrix (May 11, 2005)

That's fine for Shakti, she has both a slight reputation.  Depending upon who you talk to, she's either a saint (which she is) or a disgrace to the church of Sune.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 11, 2005)

I wouldn't mind Wimzig being fairly new to the area, and thus meets everyone else.  I could be the quirky odd man and machine out.


----------



## deadestdai (May 11, 2005)

Jenlan on the other hand is a widely travelled bard of the Western reaches. Whilst he's by no means a legend, he's got a bit of a reputation for his performances, and his travelling companion is especially conspicuous. 

He's almost always travelling, so I'm sure he'd pick up "someone" along the way to share the road with.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 22, 2005)

Happy Birthday, Willowhaunt!


----------



## deadestdai (May 22, 2005)

O my, I had no idea. Merry Burfday Willowhaunt!


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 1, 2005)

Coming Back Soon


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 1, 2005)

Have fun, Ferrix -- at least try to.


----------



## deadestdai (Jun 1, 2005)

Fine folks, I shall be busy moving house for the next four or five days – might be more if SBC can’t get my DSL set up at the new place quickly. 

Please autopilot my character. 

Thanks,

Dai.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 6, 2005)

Are we waiting for everyone to post or what?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 6, 2005)

You don't have to wait for everyone to post, Willowhaunt.  Sometimes just getting a general idea of what people are doing and assuming some actions can push the plot along while people are busy IRL.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 6, 2005)

... You're referring to Willowhaunt, I assume?  Regardless, asking what people are doing, and sometimes emailling them, is useful too.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 6, 2005)

Sorry Jdvn1, yeah I meant Willowhaunt.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 7, 2005)

Okay, good.  I was like, "Wha-- I just-- I was the las-- am I supposed to run the game now?"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 1, 2005)

Well, Willowhaunt has been missing for a bit, apparently.


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 1, 2005)

Yeah......   And I was looking forward to seeing what this so-called great adventure was going to be all about.....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 1, 2005)

I was really looking forward to actually playing an FR game.


----------

